# Moonspotted Buck?



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Could my buck possibly have moonspots or are those just regular small spots??? I'll try to get better pics but this is what I have for now.

His sire is heavily moonspotted and throws moonspotted kids. Several of Royal Blue's kids this year have had a small spot or two or their sides. What do u think?


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Look like moon spots to me! Nice looking buck!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

easiest way to tell is shave it down but.. i can't tell


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

He's clipped 1/4 inch on his body in this pic. I didn't finish his clip-job but I did get his body and rear legs done.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like random white spotting to me. Are there irregular gold spots off shade of his body base color? Those could be moonspots, but the white is probably just random white spotting.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's hard to tell from the pics, but it looks like it's just white markings to me. Just kinda like pinto gold and white. A different picture would help though.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I kind of figured they were just regular ol' spots. Darn!! I may have the opportunity to use his sire on a couple of our does, I would really like a few moonspots in our herd, just because.  Thanks guys!


----------

